# Necessary to take Clomid after a cycle of Test with Nolvadex ?



## Bigb21084 (Mar 28, 2011)

Doing some research before I dive back in the game, I started young, but I'm in my late 20's now and looking to make some new gains.

I assume the Clomid would only be used if necessary correct?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 28, 2011)

It needs to be used if you want to recover faster and not feel like crap for a few months.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 28, 2011)

Length of necessary used will be determined by the size and length of the AAS run?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 28, 2011)

To a degree.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 28, 2011)

To OP... Are you saying your running a cycle of Test WITH Nolva.  If so, dump the nolva for an AI like Aromasin.  Nolva on cycle is old school and outdated, there are better options.


CT,
Are you suggesting he run nolva and clomid as pct? or just one?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 31, 2011)

Should I rather run clomid with a Tren and Test Prop cycle? I just remember using Nolvadex with every cycle back a few years ago... But I was also using all QV products.


----------



## MDR (Mar 31, 2011)

Run Clomid for PCT.  Nolva is used only if needed during cycle.  Ancillaries during cycle should include Aromasin or Adex and HCG.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 31, 2011)

MDR said:


> Run Clomid for PCT.  *Nolva is used only if needed during cycle.*  Ancillaries during cycle should include Aromasin or Adex and HCG.



Not while using a 19-nor you won't. 19-nor and nolva is a big NO.


----------



## MDR (Apr 1, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Not while using a 19-nor you won't. 19-nor and nolva is a big NO.



Excellent point.  Definitely no nolva with a 19 Nor.  personally, I have never used Nolva, but I am not prone to gyno at all.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 1, 2011)

MDR said:


> Excellent point.  Definitely no nolva with a 19 Nor.  personally, I have never used Nolva, but I am not prone to gyno at all.


Im not prone to it either,but I keep nolva on hand during a blast just in case. The only thing nolva is really good for imo is emergency gyno.If you run hcg during the cycle, then clomid during pct you have a much better chance of recovering normality.


----------



## GMO (Apr 1, 2011)

Clomid for PCT at 100/100/75/50...

Run aromasin on cycle for your AI @ 12.5mg eod and adjust as necessary.

With a 19-nor, you want to run HCG 250-500iu x2/wk on cycle as well to make recovery easier.

If you are running the short estered prop, be sure to run Tren A, NOT Tren E, unless you plan on running the prop for a good 3-4 weeks after discontinuing the Tren.

And as stated above, do not use nolva when running a 19-nor as it can aggravate progesterone related gyno.

Lastly, depending on your dose of Tren you may want to consider running cabergoline as well to address possible prolactin issues.

Now, that being said, Tren is NOT for novices, so if this is only your second or third cycle, I  would advise avoiding it.  If you haven't cycled in awhile, you would  get great results from a Test only cycle or Test/d-bol cycle.  Since you didn't give us your stats, I don't know when you cycled last and what you used, so the advice I can give you is limited.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 1, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> To OP... Are you saying your running a cycle of Test WITH Nolva. If so, dump the nolva for an AI like Aromasin. Nolva on cycle is old school and outdated, there are better options.
> 
> 
> CT,
> Are you suggesting he run nolva and clomid as pct? or just one?


 
Clomid ONLY.  Nolva down regulates IGF1-LR3, the dumbest thing you could use during PCT.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 1, 2011)

Got it


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 1, 2011)

GMO, I haven't ran in prob 5 years... Then, I was 5'10" at 230 lbs, prob 8% body fat lifting heavy and hard 5 days a week... Now, I'm about a steady 185 and prob still 8%. then I ran QV's deca, d-Bol and test. Being at that age, my body didn't handle it real well, my bp was out of control and mood swings like a bittbull! Think I was taking 200 ml twice a week of test and deca, then d-bol every day... Don't really remember. I never really was told how much to do and how often, it was kind of a fuck story.

I think you are right about the tren... Getting back into it a little I should stick with test cyp or (prop) and deca.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 1, 2011)

Diet wise, then was shit, now is pretty clean! I cook everything if I eat out I'm very careful, nutrition comes first for me, on a cycle or not. It's my life style.

Exercise is heavy in the gym 2-3 days a week, the i train mma and there fitness ass kicking cardio classes 4x a week. I'm pretty healthy, even manage my high bp (hereditary) through diet and exercise.


----------



## GMO (Apr 2, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> GMO, I haven't ran in prob 5 years... Then, I was 5'10" at 230 lbs, prob 8% body fat lifting heavy and hard 5 days a week... Now, I'm about a steady 185 and prob still 8%. then I ran QV's deca, d-Bol and test. Being at that age, my body didn't handle it real well, my bp was out of control and mood swings like a bittbull! Think I was taking 200 ml twice a week of test and deca, then d-bol every day... Don't really remember. I never really was told how much to do and how often, it was kind of a fuck story.
> 
> I think you are right about the tren... Getting back into it a little I should stick with test cyp or (prop) and deca.




Try this:

Wk 1-12 Test Cyp 600mg/wk (pinned 2x/wk)
Wk 1-12 NPP 300mg/wk (pinned 3x/wk)
Wk 1-12 HCG 250-500iu x2/wk
Wk 1-13 Aromasin 12.5 EOD
Wk 14-17 Clomid 100/100/75/50
Wk 14-17 Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

If you choose Deca over NPP, run it for wks 1-10 only, but you'll get more out of the NPP for that period of time.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 3, 2011)

What is HCG and NPP? I'd like to take your full advice and have a long, full and legit cycle this time.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 3, 2011)

dave 236 said:


> Im not prone to it either,but I keep nolva on hand during a blast just in case. The only thing nolva is really good for imo is emergency gyno.If you run hcg during the cycle, then clomid during pct you have a much better chance of recovering normality.



If your running a 19-nor (like the OP plans to do) nolva would NOT help, and would make it worse.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm deff cool with taking d-Bol over deca, I'd just rather stick with im pricks instead of orals.


----------



## G3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> What is HCG and NPP? I'd like to take your full advice and have a long, full and legit cycle this time.


 

NPP is *nandrolone phenylpropionate*,  a fast acting cousin of Deca.

HCG is *Human chorionic Gonadotropin*, which is used to bring the bodies natural production of testosterone back up to par after a cycle or if used on cycle for keeping natural Test production going. Helps get AAS shrunken balls back up to size as well.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 4, 2011)

And EOD stands for what, in regards to the Aromasin 12.5?


----------



## G3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> And EOD stands for what, in regards to the Aromasin 12.5?


 

Every Other Day.


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok I was of the understanding that best practices require Clomid ANd Nolva for PCT. I have read this on many boards but as most things.. I guess you can find any opinion you want if you look long enough


----------



## MDR (Apr 5, 2011)

CT said:


> Clomid ONLY.  Nolva down regulates IGF1-LR3, the dumbest thing you could use during PCT.



^this


----------

